# Finding the right seal kit for power transmission



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,

the power steering is leaking...I try to find the right gasket kit for it. As the previous owner changed the steering unit I'm not sure if this is still original.
Does anyone know if the number on the steering refers to a type number? It looks like 569167


----------

